# Good fly shop around SLC/Park City?



## David SC (Jan 24, 2015)

What fly shop would you recommend in this area? What makes them a great outfit in your eyes? I'll be in this area for most of next week and hoping to fish as much as I can while in town. But it's my first time to this area, so I'll be swinging in to pick up some supplies and would like to support a quality local business. Thanks!


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

HIGH COUNTRY FLY FISHERS 
MONDAY THRU FRIDAY 10:00 A.M. TO 6:00 P.M MOUNTAIN STANDARD TIME
SATURDAY 10:00 A.M. TO 4:00 P.M.
CLOSED SUNDAYS
295 South Redwood Road
North Salt Lake, Utah 84054
upstairs 
i have gotten great deals on a lot of stuff here. i have bought my flyrod to me fly line reel and flies here. and always has the stuff i need instock. great people to deal with. 
check them out here http://www.hicountryflyfishers.com/index.php


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fish Tech. Best selection and amazing owners.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Rocky Mountain Outfitters just below jordanelle dam. Right on the river.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

If you're down south towards sandy I've heard great things about fish tech.

Western Rivers is one of the closest to downtown on the 9th and 9th, my go to based on location and they always have been super kind and helpful in there. 

Fish Heads in Heber City has gotten good reviews with friends, as has Trout Bum 2 in Park City.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I second all those. Per the usual, the boutique shops are expensive. SLC has a Sportsman's warehouse for cheaper stuff.


----------

